# India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India proud



## slugger (Aug 20, 2008)

> Beijing, Aug 20 (PTI) Grappler Sushil Kumar provided an unexpected boost to India's Olympic campaign by clinching bronze medal after beating Kazakhstan's Leonid Spiridonov in the repechage match of the men's freestyle wrestling 66kg class here today.
> Sushil also thwarted the challenge from American Doug Schwab and Belarrussian Albert Batyrov in the first two repechage rounds after losing his opening round bout earlier in the day.
> 
> Sushil is only the second Indian wrestler to win the wrestling bronze after Kashabha Jadhav had returned with the medal in 1952 Helsinki Games.
> ...



*Source*

much improved games it is turning out to be for India

now we shall see every politician worth his/her clambering for a photo op with that guy


----------



## axxo (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*

Excellent...


----------



## ico (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*

Lesser the hype, better the result....

More the hype, worser the result....


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*

This is really Great News.


gagandeep said:


> Lesser the hype, better the result....
> 
> More the hype, worser the result....


Well Said!


----------



## iinfi (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*

bingooooooo.....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*

Great going by Sushil.Sad that the boxers lost tho.We could esily have had 3 more medals.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*

Great news...


----------



## Garbage (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*

Congo..

Feeling sad about Boxer... We had a live commentry session for him on IRC..


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*

Great. I think it's the first time India has one two medals in Olympics.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*

2nd time.. earlier India won gold in Hockey and Bronze in wrestling (KD Jadhav) in 1952 Helsinki Olympics


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*

Great news...


----------



## narangz (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*

That's great. Now we have atleast two medals. 

Congratulations to Sushil Kumar.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*

And we will have another one this olympics.
Vijender Kumar has already entered Semifinal in Boxing.
So atleast a bronze is confirmed.


----------



## ico (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*

@Narangz 

Naah, now we'll have three...

Vijender entered the Semi Finals of 75kg Boxing.....We're now atleast assured of a Bronze.....


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*

^^Hope Vijender Kumar provide us the third as well.


----------



## iinfi (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*

!!!another medal assured as in boxing the two losing semi-finalists get a bronze!!!


GO INDIA GO .....


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*

Better show this year ... *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/8.png


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*

Yep.3 medals now.

Some people here are confused.

So let me make it clear.
Boxing being a contact sport, both the losers of the semis are assured of a bronze.They dont need to fight it out for a bronze again.


----------



## narangz (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*



gagandeep said:


> @Narangz
> 
> Naah, now we'll have three...
> 
> Vijender entered the Semi Finals of 75kg Boxing.....We're now atleast assured of a Bronze.....



Sahi hai chorre. Haryanvi chayye huye hain


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*

Well Done !


----------



## hellknight (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*

now don't start this state crap here.. please


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*

Great !!!!


----------



## ico (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*



narangz said:


> Sahi hai chorre. Haryanvi chayye huye hain


Nice to see these boxers from Bhiwani fairing out good....

But we still can't say that Indians chhaye huye hain.... I would love to see when a person from other country says, "Indians are ruling........." That will make each & every citizen of our country proud.

We still need to work very very hard....Smaller countries with less human & capital resources are even better than us. Our government still needs to do a lot......



hellknight said:


> now don't start this state crap here.. please


Well, how was that crap?  I couldn't get you....He wasn't posting that message in any wrong spirit/meaning.


----------



## narangz (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*



hellknight said:


> now don't start this state crap here.. please



Why not? I am not a Haryanvi but the credit goes to _Bhalwans_ of Haryana. Good going. Seems like Punjabi _Bhalwans_ have disappeared into thin air.


----------



## narangz (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*



jadsn003 said:


> At the online pharmacy your health is our speciality. Our pharmacy is dedicated to providing you, the customer, with outstanding service and value.



Spam reported


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*

thu  atleast dont mess up this thread... ban the user


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*

Superb news, so we come back with three medals for a change. Good, very encouraging for our players in the Commonwealth 2010  coz that is where Indians have to work wonders.


----------



## chesss (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*



> Vijender entered the Semi Finals of 75kg Boxing.....We're now atleast assured of a Bronze.....
> __________


 how?
Couldn't he lose in semi-finals and the bronze match????


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*



dreamcatcher said:


> So let me make it clear.
> Boxing being a contact sport, both the losers of the semis are assured of a bronze.They dont need to fight it out for a bronze again.



here.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*

Awesome news 
Best of luck to Vijender Kumar And Congo to Sushil Kumar

On a sarcastic note:
I'm really happy that we FINALLY a gold and for the first time in over 50 years 2 medals at the Olympics.
But, its really sad that a country with over a billion people (most of whom are talented), a country with a booming economy (leave out the inflation n stuff out for now) and a prospective super power could muster up *just* two medals in the Olympics 

Why cant we expect more? Unless we expect things to happen we cant work towards achieving it. eg. Cricket is a religion in India only because of the peoples expectations on those 11 players. They EXPECT them to perform and the players do comply "most" of the time. So arent our athletes able enough to win so that we can expect anything from them? Please remember, expectations more often than not gather valuable support.

So again, hearty congrats to the winners but I hope this does bring about a change in the attitude of other sports in India


----------



## apoorva84 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*

a gold and a bronze...thank god for small mercies...


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*



thewisecrab said:


> But, its really sad that a country with over a billion people (most of whom are talented), a country with a booming economy (leave out the inflation n stuff out for now) and a prospective super power could muster up *just* two medals in the Olympics
> 
> Why cant we expect more? Unless we expect things to happen we cant work towards achieving it. eg. Cricket is a religion in India only because of the peoples expectations on those 11 players. They EXPECT them to perform and the players do comply "most" of the time. So arent our athletes able enough to win so that we can expect anything from them? Please remember, expectations more often than not gather valuable support.



Cricket is a religion in India not bcoz of expectation.In fact, it is the other way around.( Lots of expectations, since similar to religion)
Be thankful that India was able to win at least 2 medal(3 now) this yr, when at one point of time it seemed unlikely that it would muster even one. Its not the expectations of the ppl, which counts it is the support.(hope u get the difference).With ppl's support/interest, more money gets into the sport meaning more monetary compensation for sportsmen,more infrastructural facilities.(considering that sm of our sportsmen/women can't dedicate all of their time to their sport as they don't get much compensation)

Besides, in India, many of the promising youngsters start to conc. more on studies once they reach 9th-12th and smtimes leave the sport altogether as being a sportsman is not considered to be "safe" in India. So unless the whole Indian mindset changes, i don't see much change happening as far as medal tally goes.(Its bound to improve, but doubt if India can reach top 10 within a couple of decades)


----------



## subratabera (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*

I must say that, this is the first time I saw games other than cricket are getting valuable air-time of news channels. Hope to see this trend continue in future. We must salute them for their achievements. Now please win another gold so that we can continue our celebrations. Best of luck.


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*



			
				Hrithan2020 said:
			
		

> Besides, in India, many of the promising youngsters start to conc. more on studies once they reach 9th-12th and smtimes leave the sport altogether as being a sportsman is not considered to be "safe" in India. So unless the whole Indian mindset changes, i don't see much change happening as far as medal tally.(Its bound to improve, but doubt if India can reach top 10 by 2020 or even 202



Well said. I mean India has such a huge population. I'd doubt it if anyone said India doesnt have any good athletes. I dunno where they all go away when time of selection comes? 

But yea; the youngsters are becoming overtly conscious about studies... 
Common people; kick the books away; go for the gold!!


----------



## dd_wingrider (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*

Very nice news, and we inline for second gold  in boxing


----------



## Kulz (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*

That's a great news for every Indian.... Lets for the 3rd Medal in boxing.. Cheers...


----------



## Chintu08 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: India's wins second medal at the Olympics : Wrestler Sushil Kumar does India prou*

Go win in Beijing 2008 and make India proud


----------

